

The Emergence of IP Norms and the Transformation of Stand-Up Comedy (2008) [pdf] - BWStearns
http://www.law.virginia.edu/pdf/faculty/hein/sprigman/94va_l_rev1787_2008.pdf

======
derf_
[https://www.boston.com/entertainment/2015/07/28/man-
claims-c...](https://www.boston.com/entertainment/2015/07/28/man-claims-conan-
brien-stole-tom-brady-caitlyn-jenner-jokes-off-
twitter/8Vzbkk8rdDrH5Xs8igSIrJ/story.html)

So much for no lawsuits.

